# The rain in Spain



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

After a very cool and wet week in March we are now sweltering in 30 degree heat, and the mosquitoes are loving me. I suppose it's better than the NE of the UK which is still in single figures.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Where are you then.Yes I know Spain.

cabby


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The birds are singing,the spring flowers are starting to appear and everywhere is greening over,there's not many better places than the UK in spring.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

boringfrog said:


> After a very cool and wet week in March we are now sweltering in 30 degree heat, and the mosquitoes are loving me. I suppose it's better than the NE of the UK which is still in single figures.


...and the NW!!!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

very hot here near algarve luckily a bit of wind (not me)

barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

boringfrog said:


> After a very cool and wet week in March we are now sweltering in 30 degree heat, and the mosquitoes are loving me. I suppose it's better than the NE of the UK which is still in single figures.


Bah!! I hope there is a Monsoon!

Your right, its still cold up here. I am sure its actually warmer outside than inside our house. No mozzies though. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> The birds are singing,the spring flowers are starting to appear and everywhere is greening over,there's not many better places than the UK in spring.


Normandy has been a blaze of colour the last two weeks and temps around 12c.

Ray.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The NE of the UK is the Shetlands as a mate of mine from Sunderland found when he joined the Customs Office.>


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

cabby said:


> Where are you then.Yes I know Spain.
> 
> cabby


Just arrived at La Marina, near alicante.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

boringfrog said:


> After a very cool and wet week in March we are now sweltering in 30 degree heat, and the mosquitoes are loving me. I suppose it's better than the NE of the UK which is still in single figures.


Wimp. :surprise:

I will soon know when you are back in the NE. There will be reports of somebody being seen wearing a coat. :laugh:


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

33 in Sevilla yesterday, 37 on one but I suspect it might have had a bit of sun on it !
29 in the shade in Tavira now.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Our Canaries island has not been very sunny for last 10 days but has come good today, although we were able to chase the sun to the S. end of island last 2 days.

Snow back in Poland - hee, hee!

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Al42 said:


> 33 in Sevilla yesterday, 37 on one but I suspect it might have had a bit of sun on it !
> 29 in the shade in Tavira now.


Blimey!! That must be warmer than normal for this time of year surely. Enjoy it though!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

On the Portuguese/Spanish border at Vila Formoso. 
Very warm here, temperature is 25c° at 6:00 in the evening.
We're trying to keep pace with the sun as we slowly head northwards.
Been enjoying a days drive through the Serra da Estrella. Absolutely stunning, steep drops a bit scary though! Well recommended.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

barryd said:


> Blimey!! That must be warmer than normal for this time of year surely. Enjoy it though!


It has been a better winter all round in this part of Portugal and *if* the sun is out and the clouds stay away those temperatures will be reached but it is a big *if* :smile2: A little early this year, last year at this time the weather was cloudy and temps were 18 -22 ,I keep a journal...sad I know:smile2:

Sevilla is always a bit warmer when the sun is out and those temps are too much for me, I would not like to be there in the Summer


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe the heat is killing all these Brits..???

Ray.


----------



## Philip55 (Dec 4, 2014)

boringfrog said:


> Just arrived at La Marina, near alicante.


 I love that place, but not stayed there with my motorhome, how much do they charge buddy?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Philip55 said:


> I love that place, but not stayed there with my motorhome, how much do they charge buddy?


The main campsite just South of La Marina is expensive but there is a german owned site at El Pinar, the last time I stayed it was €8 a night and it get ful, but that was a few years ago. We normallly park on the road near the beach for a few days before heading North or South, when we were there last night everyone had been moved on and there was a new red and white sign with a caravan and a motorhome which I presume means no entry.


----------

